# Security News Editor - Glaswegian



## tetonbob

The editor of this forum, Glaswegian, is an Analyst on our Security Team, a Rangemaster in the TSF Academy, and a TSF Moderator.

If you have questions about appropriate submissions to Security News, or any other questions, Glaswegian is just a PM away.


----------

